# [WIFI] Installer Gentoo avec une connexion Wifi (Résolu)

## kaworu

bonjour.

j'aimerai installer gentoo par ma connexion Wifi avec le live CD gentoo et j'ai quelques prbolèmes.

ma carte est une WMP54G (syslink) , et elle n'est pas reconnue par le live CD

j'ai tenté d'installer par un livecd de Knoppix pour configurer ma carte à l'aide de ndiswrapper

mais celui ci freeze au démarrage "Network device eth0 detected, DHCP broadcasting for IP."  :Sad: Last edited by kaworu on Mon Jan 02, 2006 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Talosectos

Bonsoir et bienvenue

L'utilisation d'une carte nécessitant ndiswrapper n'est pas forcément une bonne idée même si c'est faisable (ça depend de la carte). En effet, ndiswrapper provoque parfois des plantages du noyau ce qui peut être embêtant pendant une phase d'installation.

Je te conseille donc d'utiliser une connexion filaire pour ton installation ou alors une carte wifi compatible (genre ralink...)

----------

## apocryphe

c est clair tu va un peu te casser les noix... vaut mieu un bon rj45... le wifi attendra

----------

## nykos

a mon avis s'il veut installer par le wifi c'est qu'il a pas trop le choix... genre connexion à la fac ou qqch dans le genre...

mais bon c'est vrai que ça risque d'être super galère  :Smile: 

t'as installé le driver windows avec ndiswrapper?

t'es sûr que c'est le bon driver?

que donnent les commandes :

-  ndiswrapper -l

-  iwconfig

-  ifconfig

----------

## Talosectos

Si tu ne peux vraiment pas te passer de wifi, tout ce dont tu as besoin se trouve ici: Wiki ndiswrapper

----------

## apocryphe

le rush 20 heures de compilation a la fac.... j aimerais bien voir ca

----------

## kaworu

Je crois que ma carte a un driver Linux le rt2500 , est-ce que je me trompe?

Sinon je me trouve confronté a 2 choix :

- installer par le wifi (et donc installer ma carte avant tout)

- installer par le live-ce (networkless) puis installer la carte (puis faire les mises à jours si nécessaire)

Quelle est la meilleur (entendez la plus simple) solution à ce problème ?

Comment installer le driver rt2500 (j'ai vu dans  ce post  qu'il faut utiliser emerge, et donc avoir déjà installer Gentoo ( si j'ai bien tout compris)

merci !

----------

## YetiBarBar

En utilisant ndiswrapper avec mon pilote de carte wifi, il me semble que j'ai du attendre le reboot après l'étape initiale d'installation car modprobe refuse de charger le module quand tu as booté avec le liveCD (en tout cas chez moi)

Par contre :

1/ N'oublie pas de faire :

```
emerge wireless-tools dhcpcd ndiswrapper
```

*

2/ Pour ndiswrapper, j'ai du prendre un fichier .tar.gz que j'ai extrait et compilé à la main car emerge voulait aller le chercher sur intenet

----------

## nico_calais

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> le rush 20 heures de compilation a la fac.... j aimerais bien voir ca

 

C'est faisable J'ai fait ça au boulot...    :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Ben non, tu télécharge tout ce qu'il faut pdt qq heures, et tu compile chez toi. C'est ce que j'ai fait.

----------

## apocryphe

a oui c est vrai qu on peut tjs pre telecharger les paquets // pas con

enfin bon franchement me dit pas que t a aucun amis qui a internet chez lui... tu skouat chez lui une aprem... et le tour est jouer

----------

## kaworu

voilà j'ai installé et configuré ndiswrapper comme indiqué dans le wiki,

mais je ne suis toujours pas connecté...

voila ce que donne iwconfig wlan0:

```

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension, but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some friver features may not be available...

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g   ESSID:"linksys"

             Mode:Managed   Frequency:2.462GHz   Access Point:  00:14:BF:02:1F:01

             Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power20 dBm   Sensitivity=-117dBm

             RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

             Encryption key:18FA-2CC4-2B   Security mode:restricted

             Power Management:off

             Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-63dBm  Noise level: -256 dBm

            Rx ... ( tout = 0)

```

à ce que je comprend je n'ai pas la bonne version de wireless-tools (mais cela devrait tourner avec celle que j'ai), je suis connecté à mon routeur

mais je n'ai pas d'accès internet ("emerge mozilla" me dit que qu'il n'arrive pas a downloader, un "ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com" me dit unknow host www.yahoo.com).

ifconfig me trouve lo et wlan0,

ndiswrapper -l :

```

Installed drivers :

rt2500          driver present, hardware present

```

----------

## bibi.skuk

hmmm que contient le fichier /etc/resolv.conf

oui, je sais, c'est bete de dire ca, mais bon, peut etre que c'est betement ca.

Edit : Et pourquoi tu prend ndiswrapper pour rt2500 ? emerge rt2500, ca marche tres bien...

----------

## Talosectos

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Je crois que ma carte a un driver Linux le rt2500 , est-ce que je me trompe?
> 
> Sinon je me trouve confronté a 2 choix :
> 
> - installer par le wifi (et donc installer ma carte avant tout)
> ...

 

@bibi.skuk: peut être pour çà   :Wink: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *kaworu wrote:*   Je crois que ma carte a un driver Linux le rt2500 , est-ce que je me trompe?
> 
> Sinon je me trouve confronté a 2 choix :
> 
> - installer par le wifi (et donc installer ma carte avant tout)
> ...

 

ah oui, tiens... et un modprobe rt2500 ?

/me vas regarder les modules installés dans le livecd.

----------

## Talosectos

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah oui, tiens... et un modprobe rt2500 ?
> 
> /me vas regarder les modules installés dans le livecd.

 

Peut être sur un livecd personalisé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sinarf

Bonjour, 

Pourquoi utiliser le licecd gentoo qui n'est pas prévu pour permettre une installation via wifi alors qu'il existe des LiveCD avec support wifi est intégré, comme knoppix par exemple ?

----------

## nykos

ben apparemment tu as la connexion qui est activée...

tu as bien obtenu une adresse ip?

il faut aussi voir si tu utilise un protocole sécurisé genre WPA...

mais d'abord regarde ton resolv.conf 

essaye de faire un ping sur une IP plutot qu'un DNS pour voir si t'es connecté (64.233.183.99 par exemple)

----------

## kaworu

@Talosectos: le module rt2500 n'est (malheureusement) pas dans le Live-CD de Gentoo.

j'ai finalement fait une installation networkless, et j'installe maintenant ndiswrapper.

@sinarf : voir mon premier post tout en haut

@nikos : je crois avoir optenu une adresse IP car 

```
#dhcpcd wlan0
```

ne me donne pas d'erreur.

j'utilise une clé WEP64 que j'ai rentré avec :

```
#ndiswrapper wlan0 key restricted XXXXXXXXXX
```

```
#ping 64.233.183.99

connect: Network is unreachable
```

mon /etc/resolve.conf

```

domain homenetwork

```

qu'est ce que je devrai avoir à la place?

----------

## blasserre

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> @nikos : je crois avoir optenu une adresse IP car 
> 
> ```
> #dhcpcd wlan0
> ```
> ...

 

moui, mais que dit ifconfig wlan0 ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #ping 64.233.183.99
> 
> ...

 

si tu te connectes depuis la fac il te faut les DNS de ta fac

normalement dhcpcd te les donnes mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas

pour ton resolv.conf :

domain ta_fac.edu

    te permettra de ne pas voir à entrer les noms complets

    proxy est transformé en proxy.ta_fac.edu 

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

    avec XXX.XX.XX.XX l'adresse ip du dns de ta fac

    tu peux aussi tenter avec des dns d'autres FAI

    193.252.19.3 pour wanadoo je crois

sinon un petit :

# route add default gw YY.YY.YY.YY wlan0 

    avec YY.YY.YY.YY l'adresse ip de ta passerelle peut aider s'il n'y a pas 

    de route par defaut spécifiée pour ta connexion

pour vérifier : route doit te renvoyer ceci (aux différences d'@ ip près)

```
# route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
```

----------

## kopp

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
>     tu peux aussi tenter avec des dns d'autres FAI
> 
>     193.252.19.3 pour wanadoo je crois
> ...

 

Ils ont changé depuis quelque temps je crois

En tous cas, ça fait un moment que je n'ai plus ça, mais ça :

```
80.10.246.130

80.10.246.3
```

----------

## blasserre

je viens de jeter un oeil, et c'est toujours les adresses que j'utilise

elles sont en dur dans mes resolv.conf et dans le routeur

mais c'est bon à savoir   :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

perso pour mettre une clé wep je fais :

iwconfig wlan0 key **************************

mais c'est peut-être la même chose

donne nous les résultats des différentes commandes qu'on t'as demandé, ce sera plus facile de voire d'où vient le problème  :Wink: 

----------

## Talosectos

@kaworu: le rt2500 n'est pas dans le livecd gentoo, je le savais, c'était d'ailleurs l'objet de ma remarque @bibi.skuk.

Je pense que tu devrais commencer par te renseigner sur la configuration wifi de ta fac (chiffrement, dhcp ou pas, dns...) avant de te lancer à l'aveuglette dans la configuration de ta carte.

----------

## kaworu

Voilà j'ai enfin réussi (je vous écris sous Gentoo enfin!) !

en faite je crois que c'est la commande 

```
#depmod -a
```

 qui me bloquait,

car quand je fais juste 

```
#modprobe ndiswrapper

(je configure ma carte avec iwconfig)

#dhcpcd wlan0
```

ba ça marche !

maintenant comment faire si je veux que tout ça soit fait au démarage de ma session?

----------

## kopp

si tu as résolu ton problème, tu peux rajouter (résolu) dans le titre, merci.

Si tu veux faire ça au démarrage de la machine, il faut rajouter ndiswrapper aux modules chargés aux démarrage

```
echo "ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

ensuite il faut configurer via /etc/conf.d/net, l'éditer et mettre ça dedans :

iface_wlan0="dhcp"

(en supposant que ça marche comme avec une carte réseau normale eth0)

ensuite il doit falloir rajouter un script au démarrage, mais je ne sais pas lequel

Enfin, il doit y avoir des tas de sujets sur le forum ou sur les wiki qui traite de ça et qui explique.

edit : ici par exemple : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Livebox_et_dongle_wifi_Inventel#Script_RC

----------

## blackhawk3008

Pour ajouter le script au démarrage, il faut faire :

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.eth0 net.wlan0

# rc-update add net.wlan0 default

```

Ensuite, il faut éditer le fichier /etc/conf.d/net et ajouter les lignes suivantes :

```
config_wlan0=( "dhcp" ) # dit au système d'utiliser dhcp pour l'interface wlan0

essid_wlan0="LE_NOM_DE_TON_RESEAU"

key_LE_NOM_DE_TON_RESEAU="xxxxxxxxxxxxx" # dit au système de configurer ton interface sans fil pour le réseau sans fil de ssid LE_NOM_DE_TON_RESEAU avec la clé wep xxxxxxx

```

Voilà.... Tout ceci est extrait du Handbook, pour plus de précision, allez ici ou regardez le fichier /etc/wireless.example pour des options de configuration avancées...

----------

